# My new toys. 16/0 and a 12/0



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I acquired these today. They both need respooling. But I want to open them up and clean and grease them up. Is this a project for a pro or is it pretty straight forward?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Senators are pretty simple, you should be good to go! Grats on the new reels1


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Get somebody to make you a wide spool for the 16 and turn it into a 20...I've seen them out on the web....JAWS.......I love them big senators.......


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought they were pretty simple. But would hat to mess them up also. I wouldn't want to turn it into a 20. As it was my grandfathers "brim pole". Guess I will tear apart and polish them up this weekend.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Honestly, if you haven't been into one before....let a pro do it. If you are real nice, maybe he will let you look over his shoulder and you can do it the next time or clean the other one.

They have the exact size screw drivers to get all those small cross screws out without breaking them. They look to be in pretty good shape but when you start stripping or breaking those cross bolts that have screw heads, you are going to be looking for a pro then. 

Try the two guys that are on the forum. Nobody has ever had anything bad to say about their work....that I have seen.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes they are very simple to work on. The drag systems may be the old asbestos drags and it will require new HT-100 drag washers and new metal washers. There are plenty of tutorials online with pictures if you need them.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Just dive into it. Best way to learn is by doing it yourself. Not to take away from guys like Pompano Joe and Ocean Master as their work is quality. But it's really simple once you take everything apart. Hardest part for me putting it back together was the dog gear and spring. This is on my 112h senator btw. Try it if you can't figure out like Om said there are plenty of tutorials online.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Well after some thought, you PFF guys give me a good deal of business and any little bit I can return, I want to. I will be dropping these off to one of our own, to have them done up right!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

bchadcherry said:


> I thought they were pretty simple. But would hat to mess them up also. I wouldn't want to turn it into a 20. As it was my grandfathers "brim pole". Guess I will tear apart and polish them up this weekend.


YOUTUBE would probably have exactly what your trying to do. Step by step


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

what youtube doesn't have is where to find all the little pieces that go boing! and roll across the floor and under a piece of furniture.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't put a price on something my grandfather and I fished with 33 years ago. The cost is also a lot less than I expected. I know they will be polished and brought back to life way more than I could do. 
I know I could do it after a little research, but why not give back to PFF as it has done much for me!


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------

